

Understanding Uniprocessor OS Scheduling Policies - silentbicycle
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/02/26/uniprocessor-scheduling-policies/

======
carc
As someone who is self-taught/switched careers into a job as a software
developer but mostly works very far from the machine/OS, I found this
interesting and really educational. Since I rarely need to do system work, I
accumulate most of my knowledge of how the OS does its jobs from articles like
this. Thanks!

~~~
NiltiakSivad
I'm so glad you enjoyed it! Thanks for reading :D

